# FREEBIE Borderlands 2 Giveaway **CLOSED**



## Jokah

I don't see any requirements so I'll put my name down for one. How many times can we enter?


----------



## Frazz

I certainly wouldn't mind a copy


----------



## Viscerous

I would also like to enter btw.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to build an excel spreadsheet with names then use a randomizer to pull the name or does anyone have any suggestion on a better way to do this I am all ears


----------



## BeerPowered

Id like a copy please. I'd even play co-op with you.


----------



## Zero4549

In


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Id like a copy please. I'd even play co-op with you.


I will not be playing this one... I dont have alot of time I am currently deployed in Afghanistan.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

sign me up


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will not be playing this one... I dont have alot of time I am currently deployed in Afghanistan.


Well hopefully you rotate out before Winter.


----------



## Nebster

In.


----------



## lemans81

I would like a shot at one of those copies.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Well hopefully you rotate out before Winter.


I get to go on RR in December but then will return 2 weeks later. I might get a break sometime in the Summer not to sure.


----------



## mablo

I would really like to have a copy of this game. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spRICE

I would like to be a part of this


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to build an excel spreadsheet with names then use a randomizer to pull the name or does anyone have any suggestion on a better way to do this I am all ears


I would say make some kind of requirement like 50 posts min. or something to prevent random people just signing up and spamming posts just to join the giveaway.
And I would just use a randomizer to pull the post count so you can just go to the post to see who's won~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will not be playing this one... I dont have alot of time I am currently deployed in Afghanistan.


You can count me in for this giveaway









Stay safe! Thanks for your service!









edit: Please withdraw me from the drawing







I just won a copy in another giveaway thread


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I get to go on RR in December but then will return 2 weeks later. I might get a break sometime in the Summer not to sure.


Thats sucks. I always hate the Cold. Hopefully you're Kandahar, and not up north.


----------



## _REAPER_

Everyone up to this point has been added.. I will keep this as a running tab. I am thinking of buying another GPU in a few days if so I will add that to this list and pull a 3rd person from the group


----------



## karmuhhhh

Sounds awesome! Thanks for the giveaway







!


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Awesome! i'm in!
Thanks


----------



## jacksknight

Count me in please and thanks for your service.


----------



## x_HackMan

Im In


----------



## AfroDave

In please, thanks for being so generous


----------



## abdidas

Interesting, put me in.


----------



## asuindasun

In fo sho. Keep safe over there


----------



## Atham

In!
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sc0ut84

Great initiative, I'm in!


----------



## RKTGX95

Thank you for this, i'm in


----------



## General_Jaja

I'd love a chance!
Thanks


----------



## supra_rz

in ftw







thanks


----------



## mr one

OHHHH how much i was waiting for this game







IN !


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Count me in ... I would love to play this with my best bud !


----------



## MIGhunter

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

count me in


----------



## Christiaan

Count me in good sir! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## ZeProfessor

doowant this game


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to build an excel spreadsheet with names then use a randomizer to pull the name or does anyone have any suggestion on a better way to do this I am all ears


If you click on the "Freebies" forum and click the link for the number of replies to your thread you can see ALL the people who posted and how many times they posted. Then you can drop those names into Randomiser.

OR

Ensure people only post ONCE (check the above method to do this) and then take the total number of posts and randomise a number between 1 and that number and choose that post number as the winner.

For isntance, there's a 1,000 replies,say, you randomise and get 500 as the result. find post 500 and that's your winner!

Just my suggestions.

In!


----------



## dw.shift

Count me in as well!


----------



## ConradTP

I'll try my luck at this








Thanks!


----------



## nikolauska

Do want! In for sure!


----------



## Adrenaline

Really would love to Try this thanks


----------



## snipekill2445

I would love a copy of borderlands 2, I'm tight on funds right now.

Good luck in Afghanistan, stay safe!


----------



## skyravr

soooooo IN. Loved the first one, 2nd one looks even better







.


----------



## fashric

I'll put my name in the hat too, thanks.


----------



## Smo

Yes please dude, count me in


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> If you click on the "Freebies" forum and click the link for the number of replies to your thread you can see ALL the people who posted and how many times they posted. Then you can drop those names into Randomiser.
> OR
> Ensure people only post ONCE (check the above method to do this) and then take the total number of posts and randomise a number between 1 and that number and choose that post number as the winner.
> For isntance, there's a 1,000 replies,say, you randomise and get 500 as the result. find post 500 and that's your winner!
> Just my suggestions.
> In!


YOU SIR are the FREKN MAN


----------



## Snyderman34

Put me down. I'd like a go at it


----------



## dph314

In








Thanks for the chance at the giveaway and for serving our country


----------



## Z4XC

I am interested in this, sign me up!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I would love a copy of BL2. In for sure ;D


----------



## DiNet

IN!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

i would like one thanks


----------



## Blackcurrent

I would love to try this game out!


----------



## om3nz

Count me in


----------



## _REAPER_

I am glad for the response on this I did not think anyone would respond


----------



## Nowyn

Sign me up!







Thanks


----------



## kidshenlong

Great freebie! In!

Thanks


----------



## Classif13d

Sign me up as well


----------



## Callumpy

Thats really nice of you, count me in


----------



## For_the_moves

Count me in!


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Free stuff is always good.


----------



## cloppy007

I'd like to play this one! Thanks


----------



## klewlis1

I have been wanting to try this game out so i guess i'm in ti win, no since in buying it if i can win it free


----------



## siffonen

It would be nice to have this game


----------



## m_jones_

Yes please!


----------



## angel88888

In!


----------



## Ant0ni0411

In too !


----------



## Twinnuke

In!! What does one need graphics cards in afghanistan for?? Also don't allow low post counts because they can just be people with multiple accounts.


----------



## Demented

I'm in! Thanks for the generous freebie!


----------



## Andr3az

In!


----------



## penguinz

Can I be in? Thanks for a chance.


----------



## OkanG

AH MA GAWD, I'm in!


----------



## thepoopscooper

i would love a copy!


----------



## Weird0ne

A copy would be nice to test out my new setup.


----------



## gtarmanrob

dude, im in


----------



## N3C14R

In please!


----------



## Somedude168

Count me in


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*
> 
> In!! What does one need graphics cards in afghanistan for?? Also don't allow low post counts because they can just be people with multiple accounts.


The reason that I purchased this and had it sent to my APO is because you cannot get what I bought in the country that I am currently living in. Below is what I purchased to get the BL2


----------



## accskyman

Awesome giveaway, count me in please.


----------



## ApollyonXD

I'd love to get a copy!
In it and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Xerosnake90

I'd like to join in on this. Thanks for the oppertunity.


----------



## davidtran007

Count me in. Thanks for giving back to the community!


----------



## gerickjohn

Hi there, generous Sir, in for the giveaway please.


----------



## omricn

Sign me up too


----------



## guitarizt

one time


----------



## zeyqer

Hey, I would love to get one copy of Bordelands 2 and if I do get to be picked by you, do contact me here; [email protected], I hope that I am lucky enough to be selected by your random generator thingy hehe


----------



## Roxborough

I'm in, I'd even buy you a game on Steam to replace it!


----------



## Indulgence

let me in









btw, i just noticed, you from the philippines? or is/was deployed?


----------



## barkinos98

in please!


----------



## The_chemist21

I am IN for a generous giveaway, thanks.


----------



## Luminanc3

I'm in! Thanks for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## Painstouch

I'd like to enter this giveaway.

Thank you!


----------



## Meatmow

I love Borderlands and would definitely dig a free copy, so I'm in. Thanks OP


----------



## deathlikeeric

in please!!!


----------



## blue-cat

I'm willing to roll the dice and see if lady luck will honour me with a dance!


----------



## 072665995

O jesus 10 pages in 3.5 hours.

Well im in. WOuld like that Borderlands 2


----------



## 0xZMan

Might as well enter myself


----------



## Gomi

In!


----------



## TimUK

In please


----------



## Orzornn

In!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I'm totally in!


----------



## Ecks9T

in


----------



## ikem

definitely in for this.


----------



## jdave420

In


----------



## K092084

I would like to enter. Thanks for the freebie.


----------



## iMica

Im so in. I really want to be a bad ass ; - ;


----------



## Sporadic E

Thanks for your service amigo.

Es


----------



## Mattoopie

Would like to enter aswell


----------



## MakoKid

Would like to own this game. In please. Thanks for your service too.


----------



## eXecuution

in








Thanks man.


----------



## nepas

In for the win!


----------



## -SE7EN-

definitely in for this. Thanks!!!!


----------



## drnilly007

me need a copy too


----------



## NewHighScore

I would like to enter the draw.. Thanks


----------



## Vedyl

Oh god please god..i want this so bad









In..


----------



## Mike431635

Count me in!


----------



## Mobius01

Very generous. I'm in


----------



## benfica101

Wouldn't mind a copy sign me up


----------



## Norlig

In


----------



## iLLicit1

Would love a copy


----------



## metal_gunjee

I would like to partake please!
Love me some Borderlands.


----------



## Aestylis

In for this one. Awesome freebie, thanks for the chance!.


----------



## blackbalt89

In. Thank you very much sir.


----------



## DraXxus1549

I'd like to enter, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Zeek

Wow, this is a great giveaway! In and good luck to everyone


----------



## friend'scatdied

Count me in, thanks for the gesture!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Ok so I have recently purchased some new GPUs and they came with 2 copies Borderlands 2. Since I don't play this game It thought I would go ahead and give them away to 2 people here on OCN.
> The time-frame for this giveaway is 7 days..


I recently purchased an EVGA 680 SC. How come I don't have a free copy of Borderlands 2?









Kabayan just give it to me. Laro tayo.


----------



## Malo

BUDDY! I have been waiting for this game to come out for so long, I would be forever in your debt if I can get a copy!, Thank you for this awesome giveaway!!!1


----------



## Agoriaz

In for the win!







Great giveaway, good luck to all!


----------



## EduFurtado

In please! It's time I win a freebie here on the forums


----------



## Bonkers

Awesome, count me in! Good luck in Afghanistan! I have a friend who is in the 173rd Airborne thats deployed over there currently.


----------



## Azefore

Count me in, thanks for the giveaway sir


----------



## mommapeach

In.... thanks


----------



## kelvintheiah

I'm IN. give me that one huha. =)


----------



## DizzlePro

Count me in and thanks for you generosity


----------



## kelvintheiah

oww kabayan. maganda ba yang borderlands 2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I recently purchased an EVGA 680 SC. How come I don't have a free copy of Borderlands 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabayan just give it to me. Laro tayo.


----------



## TwistedDivision

In it to win it!


----------



## Wr3tch3d

lemme give it a shot


----------



## mx3orange

Im interested in it, but steam sales have spoiled me, so I don't like buying games unless they are less than $15









Count me in


----------



## Droviin

I love this game and I want to play with my friends. I'm in!


----------



## admflameberg

In, I would love a copy which pretty much the only way I be able to play the game.


----------



## Rbai76

In


----------



## killertea

It can't hurt to enter so count me in.


----------



## 23hocke

Thanks for your service.

In
Just bought it, no need for a second copy.


----------



## Selquist979

In! great giveaway


----------



## ssgtnubb

In like Flynn


----------



## Twau

Got nothing for free when I bought my 670 gtx, so now I take my chance, im in!


----------



## MoMann

Oooo im definately in!


----------



## jivenjune

I'm in~ thanks.


----------



## Jerr

In! Thanks for your generosity


----------



## veblen

I'm in and thanks!


----------



## AtomTM

I would love to play this game! Heads Up! I'm in!


----------



## SkippyDogg

I would like to be in, thanks.!







:thumb:


----------



## Sno

In please thank you.


----------



## SRV

In.


----------



## B!0HaZard

In for this one.


----------



## raiderxx

In! Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Germanian

count me in









ty


----------



## iCrap

in for this!


----------



## frickfrock999

Totally in! Thanks for the chance


----------



## kyismaster

in thank you <3


----------



## Sylon

in, thanks!


----------



## jbjmed

Sweet!!! I'm in. Currently working on the first one and the second one looks even better.


----------



## dagnisaun

in, thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Whimis

I'm game for a copy


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Count me in please!!


----------



## discipline

Awesome! Thanks for the giveaway man


----------



## Katcilla

I'll be in on this, if you don't mind!

Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Sweet, loved the first 1


----------



## DF is BUSY

damn theres a lot of posts already haha.

i'll take my chances too then, *IN!*


----------



## Hartk1213

im in for a friend so we can play this together i bought it last night from greenman gaming for $36.00


----------



## yanks8981

In. Thanks!


----------



## anejchy

I would love a copy







It looks like it will be an AWESOME game!


----------



## NeMoD

in it 2 win it


----------



## _REAPER_

I think when I get to 500 posts I will do the first draw what do you guys think


----------



## Hokies83

Yah ill take a copy thx.


----------



## AMC

IN! Thanks


----------



## MightEMatt

I'm in for a copy of Borderlands 2. Loved the first one, hopefully this one lives up to the name!


----------



## Reqkz

In!


----------



## NomNomNom

In!


----------



## kplonsky

I would loveeee to have this game!!!!!! Please count me in


----------



## EVILNOK

In please.


----------



## zdude

in


----------



## saidpour676

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GuardianDuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to build an excel spreadsheet with names then use a randomizer to pull the name or does anyone have any suggestion on a better way to do this I am all ears


An easier way would be limiting the number of entries per person to one and using a randomizer to pick a number.

That number would correspond to someone's post number in the thread, so if it spat out 777, the author of post #777 would win.

Btw, in please!


----------



## vs17e

So in! Would love to get myself a copy


----------



## youra6

In please!


----------



## Booty Warrior

So in!


----------



## CudaBoy71

IN FTW!


----------



## Dhalgren65

Looks like a cool game.Count me in please!
And thanks for the chance!


----------



## arkenex

want to play, would <3 you!


----------



## gotendbz1

wow, definitely in for this. thanks


----------



## Wheezo

Might as well join the party- In thanks


----------



## rpsgc

I'd like one please.

Thanks.


----------



## proudixz

Would love to play that game since I did not receive mine with 670

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In... I am a fellow CM HAF case owner, and very proud of the products I have purchased from them.


----------



## Buzzkill

In. I'd like one please.

Thanks.


----------



## funfortehfun

I'm definitely in this!


----------



## Woundingchaney

In!!

Thanks


----------



## Lifeshield

Haven't ordered it yet so I may aswell give myself a chance to win. Got to be in it to win it! 

Thanks OP.


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

In thanks


----------



## Crooksy

In for sure.


----------



## makol

I'm in.


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

In thanks op for the give away, and your services. May freedom forever fly!


----------



## anticommon

Already have a copy for myself, but my brothers would probably like a copy so that they can play on the computer I just build for them (who would leave their brother's PC-less while they go off to college? not this guy)


----------



## goodtobeking

In as deep as I can go


----------



## Archngamin

In. I'm interested in the added physx effects so give it to me ... for erm... research...


----------



## truestorybro545

I would like to enter this giveaway, as I know someone who needs a copy of it (to play with me







).

Thanks OP!


----------



## Samurai707

In! Thanks for the generous giveaway for a new title


----------



## Shimme

In and thanks


----------



## rx7racer

Very awesome of you OP for doing this. I would also love a chance at this so a big IN from me.

P.S. Thank You for your service sir, stay safe and be safe. o7


----------



## eTheBlack

Count me in!


----------



## Deacon

And I'm in....


----------



## gears2head84

I would love one, count me in.


----------



## chizijs

I would like to play it!


----------



## 8564dan

Count me in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## splinterize

Awesome giveaway! I'm in!


----------



## heraisu

This post will win!

This is...


----------



## sganjam91

In!


----------



## gab195

In


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Thank you so much for this freebie. In!


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Thanks for the freebie! In!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

In, thanks!


----------



## That Guy

In.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## ovyeminem

Well count me in, thanks.


----------



## MetalMax707

In! Thank You, Kind Sir.


----------



## KenjiHateme

Count me in. A shame that you won't be playing it, but better for us. ;D But thank you anyway.


----------



## alick

count me in thank you very much!!


----------



## MME1122

In for this one, awesome giveaway man!

And good luck out there, god bless you guys.


----------



## minorhunter

I'm in! Good luck out there!


----------



## Abir

Sure would love it


----------



## Testier

sorry, forget about me. I am not in.... changed my mind.


----------



## Cannon19932006

oh yes, i want in for sure.


----------



## ryanhirsch

Although this contest has become extremely popular, *count me in*! What branch of the military? And as many before me said, I really do hope you stay safe, and that your winter isn't all that harsh


----------



## BeastlyCugini

Getting my 660 ti for christmas, would be cool to have a good first game to play it!


----------



## GTX Matt

Stay safe from a fellow ex-servicemen, I did a 6 month tour @ the end of 2003, No longer in the Army but do a bit of security advising in the middle east for oil workers currently - Count me in


----------



## PureBlackFire

I'm in too.


----------



## Razorwind009

Sweet count me in I loved the first one.


----------



## Tastel3ss

I would love to play the game, loved the first one.


----------



## geoxile

In


----------



## bavarianblessed

In like flynn! So want this game and I'm swamped with bills right now.


----------



## utterfabrication

Do want.


----------



## vitality

in! Would love to try this game.

thanks


----------



## Geo2160

So many people! Count me in too please.


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## Nhb93

I'll put my name in the hat. This game is shaping up to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Oupavoc

I'm in, thanks OP


----------



## MrPete1985

sweet put my name in


----------



## Codaisayoda

I wouldn't mind getting a copy of this


----------



## igot6strings

hey if its not to late throw me in the mix. thank u, rock on.


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## Maximillian-E

In I has no money for it!


----------



## golfergolfer

In for this


----------



## Ghooble

Have fun getting a tan in Afghanistan








that rhymed!

I would like to be in please


----------



## DigitalSavior

Would love a copy, thanks for the drawing.


----------



## JTHMfreak

In please, and thank you for the giveaway


----------



## EnticingSausage

In, thanks


----------



## OverClocker55

In please <3 Thanks


----------



## venom55520

loved the first game, wouldn't mind owning the second


----------



## LongRod

Oh man, I really hope I win this...


----------



## Dazsinister

I'm very excited to play this so a free copy would be fantastic!


----------



## TopicClocker

Would love a copy, I've loved Borderlands since 2010 when I got a PC which could run It and almost every aspect about It, It was all a refreshing experience and the DLC where meaning DLCs nothing which would milk the game's concept, The Armory General Knoxx DLC is may favourite since It adds so much content to the game and that amazing armory. I can't wait for Borderlands 2 but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it.
I wish to enter!


----------



## ignite

Count me in! First game was great but it was a tough choice between GW2 and BL2. GW2 won for now


----------



## John`

Sure why not. I could play with my friend


----------



## TheBadBull

I'm in.


----------



## OJX

Thanks good sir. And good luck in Afghanistan.


----------



## JMCB

In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madkillav2

hook it up


----------



## Starbomba

I'm in! Thanks for the freebie


----------



## Clockwerk

Count me in. First one was amazing


----------



## TinDaDragon

I would also want to win

Thanks


----------



## ascaii

In for my chance to win.


----------



## MrBojanglles88

id definitely like to throw my name into the hat....thnx for the chance


----------



## division2

I'm in.


----------



## rusky1

Count me in! Thanks for the opportunity OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikami

me too!


----------



## SovereigN7

In!


----------



## kiwwanna

I will be buying this game... though if someone wants to help me out and save some money why not.


----------



## Segovax

Did you just buy a 1500 watt power supply for 2 GTX680's? If so, lawl.


----------



## dmasteR

In









Thanks!


----------



## brigas

IN! BORDERLANDS 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulmung

This is a great give away, count me in.


----------



## Forrester

Sweet! loved the first borderlands, definitely in


----------



## gablain

IN !!! Thank you


----------



## l337sft

This would be awesome, count me in!


----------



## Lovidore

You're far too kind.


----------



## djriful

Hello, I"m in.


----------



## Nistenf

I'm in!
Thank you very much


----------



## BritishBob

Well this is now huge, but might as well put me in.


----------



## H_C_L

I would really like to have a chance at this "lottery" of yours so I'm in!









Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Count me In for Borderlands 2!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## lokilipe

Id like to participate


----------



## Twinnuke

/drool. I wish I had one of those 680's for Physx.


----------



## staryoshi

In like a bin!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Oh i don't mind a copy mate!


----------



## essanbee

Awesome! Thanks for the chance Reaper:thumb:


----------



## Locool676

Always in!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

IM out i bought the game for 38.


----------



## danc55

im in on this


----------



## Skoltnik

I'm in !!!!


----------



## zomgiwin

in, thank you for the freebie mang, hope to win one!
bit broke atm lol, don't have the extra flow to buy a new retail game lol


----------



## Slayem

wowow! Ocn freebies! Id love a copy!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## Lee17

Nice! Im in!

Lee17


----------



## Captain318

I would like in this please. Thank you for the giveaway


----------



## muels7

I'm in it to win it! Thanks! I have a friend in Afghanistan and another one deploying early next year. Keep us and yourselves safe!


----------



## Bentz

I'm in









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4.178343

I'm in too please!


----------



## Vocality

Looks like I'm in.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Im So in ohhhhhh Yeahhhhh ^_^


----------



## turkishmafia

Entered! And ty


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Count me in.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I want in


----------



## Blindrage606

In!


----------



## Big-Pete

SO IN


----------



## CodofMC

I could go for a free game, why not.


----------



## JCha0s

Nice that you taught of us


----------



## Bloonhan

Im in, GL to everyone


----------



## rawrrlexia

Definitely in, such an awesome game.


----------



## Darkslayer7

I would really like one







.
thanks


----------



## EmoPopsicle

in? c:


----------



## Mr. Original

In it to win it.!


----------



## strangerfromisengard

IN FTW!


----------



## ipv89

im in thank you


----------



## brfield

Put me down, I'm always good for a game. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## PiEownz

I'm in! It's a free game!!!


----------



## I_dalder_I

ININININININ


----------



## I_dalder_I

ININININININ


----------



## TheExile

I'd be happy to enter, thanks for the chance.


----------



## sausageson

Im in!


----------



## SI51

Sign me up ! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## manofaction

If you were to enter me that would be awesome, it would go well with my new computer!


----------



## pale

All in! Good luck chaps


----------



## cyanmcleod

count me in!


----------



## roudabout6

All in I need this game


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

in


----------



## hellboy_101

Oh gawd. Yes and yes.

Did I mention yes.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

In


----------



## pac0tac0

in for the win


----------



## Heimsgard

I'm in also! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## [email protected]

In. Thanks.


----------



## raptorxrx

In, thank you kind sir!









Enjoy your new Graphics cards!


----------



## SGT. Peppers

I'm in! Thanks for the giveaway. I love me some Borderlands 2.


----------



## dizz

I'd like to enter the giveaway. Thank you.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

No rules? Le post


----------



## ajvirus

definately in on this one!


----------



## PMan007

I'm also in!!!

Heard good comments on Borderland and never had the chance to try it. Hopefully, I'll be able to play this one....


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Please please me me me!


----------



## Wiffinberg

Count me in









Cheers!


----------



## Tech-Boy

In! Would love a copy!


----------



## thisispatrick

Super in!


----------



## silvergoat

I am definitely in.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Is it okay if I enter for my friend?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I'm in on this one! Not one copy but TWO to give out? Thanks for the opportunity OP!


----------



## shadman

I'd like to enter as well please. Stay safe overseas, by the way!


----------



## NitrousX

I'm in thanks!


----------



## estabya

I'm definitely in. I can't wait to play this game.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

In! I really enjoyed the Original!


----------



## Qasual

In please.


----------



## Onions

im in


----------



## MadGoat

IN FOR AWESOMENESS


----------



## jwheatly

thanks OP, in please!


----------



## hesho

neat idea @OP.

I'll jump in.

good luck to all


----------



## Simsim

Just got done watching some gameplay and thinking about how I wanted to get the game, so this is perfect.

I'm in!


----------



## CravinR1

Wow super generous and would love a copy


----------



## TriplePlay

Why not? In!


----------



## rrims

In


----------



## saiyanzzrage

In, thanks so much for the chance and the giveaway!


----------



## 17mayis

IN. Thanx so much by the way

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deviin934

I'm in!
This games looks awesome!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

In!

Many thanks!


----------



## jedi304

Holey moley! In!

Thanks OP!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Ooh, I just bought my two friends Borderlands: GOTY so they could experience the awesome before Borderlands 2 comes out. I would love to give them a free code for Borderlands 2.









Definitely In! Thanks!


----------



## Eatfoodnow

In! Though the odds are definitely not in my favor








over 350 people in 15 hours


----------



## tipsytoto

In plz~ Thanks again!


----------



## rxsocal

im in. thanks dude


----------



## theturbofd

in thanks!


----------



## gnarlybug5

Definitely in!


----------



## striderz

In!

Thanks!


----------



## Bkpizza

Count me in, great work.


----------



## ice-dragoon25

I'm in!


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

In!


----------



## Harry604

im in


----------



## Costfree

in it to win it.


----------



## Papas

In!


----------



## K4IKEN

Let's give this one a shot... Hopefully I win, and thank you!


----------



## SacredChaos

count me in.


----------



## todd_beedy

Yup in please... What do you want in return if anything?up..


----------



## goldbranch

I'm in and stay safe!


----------



## Maian

In for the win! No longer in for the win: I bought BL2 today because I couldn't wait any longer









I appreciate everything you're doing (with the freebie as well as overseas). God Bless you and stay safe!


----------



## Pirateblis

Chiming in to participate! Cheers on the giveaway mate!


----------



## Sh8erby

In!!!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Thanks for the great giveaway!









If I win I'll even play co-op with the other winner, if they want.


----------



## nismofreak

In for the giveaway!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

In for the giveaway, good luck everyone!

Sent from my BAMFed out TBolt


----------



## ggoodd

im soooo in, thanks for the contest


----------



## Mongo

Count me in. Looks to be as good as the first if not better.


----------



## Astonished

Not gonna win, but in.


----------



## funky882

Im so in


----------



## 95329

In for the win







Thanks mate!


----------



## Reload_X

im in! for reason to buy a nvida card


----------



## Quesoblanco

sure y not!


----------



## Cavey00

In, for my brother in law who is too broke to buy it (I got it with my graphics card and will be playing it tuesday)!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimba86

I happy to enter.


----------



## brackberry

I`m definitely in









Thank you


----------



## GREG MISO

So in!


----------



## TimmyG

I'm in,
Super nice of you. I think ill do something like this for some batman steam games i have.


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

I'd like to enter please!


----------



## The Architect

In


----------



## snoogins

In for sure!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am happy about the large turnout.. I may have to do this with some other PC stuff in the future.


----------



## streetbeast351

in defiantly would love to try BL2 thanks OP for the chance to win


----------



## nbmjhk6

In! Thanks


----------



## RedSunRises

INNN!!!!


----------



## Blizzie

In. Thanks.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Im in why not! =) will be nice to try out my new sli 570's with my new case mod i just got done with!


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

WOW I'm in, loved borderlands 1!!!


----------



## Kokin

Count me in. Thanks for your service and I hope you stay safe.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

You are indeed a generous individual, my friend! Throw my name in the hat and stay safe out there.
Thank you for your service, soldier


----------



## Semiregular

I didn't get one with my GPU (even though it's 600 series card







)
so i'm more than happy to enter








(this is one of those games that i have to get in one way or another)


----------



## johnny13oi

I heard it's a great game. Would love to try.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

in!!


----------



## medtechgreg

in!


----------



## Crack_Fox

In for a copy ! Thankyou !


----------



## cdoublejj

In Iam definitely looking forward to to BL2.


----------



## S1L3Nt

Oh please YES! I am in for this!


----------



## Jaromir

totaly IN







...btw what GPU comes with borderlands2?


----------



## Cyph3r

In please!


----------



## _REAPER_

Mine BL2 came with 2 680 Classifieds


----------



## omni_vision

in, thx


----------



## Kahbrohn

I'm in...


----------



## lambecrikas

sign me up


----------



## miahallen

Putting my name in, thanks


----------



## marc0053

I'm interested as well


----------



## CrashZero

id love to win this!


----------



## Paradigm84

In.


----------



## Ukkooh

In for sure.


----------



## trebor31

Thanks for the great offer ,count me in.


----------



## EfemaN

In for the win! Thanks a lot for doing this.


----------



## ClickJacker

count me in


----------



## venomblade

In! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## MaximusEx

SIgn me up! Looking forward to get this game, would be great to get it for free!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

In please, loved B1 cant wait to kick nass in B2


----------



## Stuuut

Awesome giveaway = awesome








I'm in


----------



## Monkey92

IN


----------



## Imglidinhere

I'm in for this for sure. Lack of money sucks.


----------



## HybLeaf

In please

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abs.exe

I'm in ! Thank you !


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Im in. Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

In please.


----------



## Lhino

I am in, thanks so much! Let's get our Claptrap on!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will not be playing this one... I dont have alot of time I am currently deployed in Afghanistan.


Thank you for your service!

Count me in, too poor to buy games anymore ;p

OMG Brad wth is that?!


----------



## dannieftw

Wow nice giveaway









I'm in, please.


----------



## gig

I'm in!


----------



## bluedevil

In sweet, Thanks!


----------



## ragtag7

I NEED THIS. Count me in!!!!


----------



## fnkskyline07

In!!! Come on lady luck don't fail me now!


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Thank you for your service!
> Count me in, too poor to buy games anymore ;p
> OMG Brad wth is that?!


Bjork - Volta CD cover. Luv her!!!!


----------



## josgba2002

Please, count me in. Thank you so much!


----------



## DuckieHo

In.


----------



## scotthulbs

Count me in, Excel don't let me down







Very cool REAPER


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Im interested!!!!!!!! Pick me PLease!


----------



## Bikkit

Well I'll be damned. Thanks, OP! I'm in.


----------



## lacrossewacker

i'm all in


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## Dylan33p

oh me me me me. In =)


----------



## mingqi53

In! Thanks!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Count me in on this one, been meaning to order this game...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrrhtuner

I'll jump on the wagon!

Count me in!


----------



## nickypoops

Would LOVE a copy.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Absolutely in!


----------



## Zaber123

Please and thank you!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evilsplashy

In for the win!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

sign me up too! my cousin picked up a copy and i would love to play co-op with him!
thanks


----------



## Sast

Count me in..!


----------



## KamuiRSX

I would love this! I'm in


----------



## tenzo19

I'm in!


----------



## Yahar

in









Thank you very much for this!


----------



## animal0307

I'd like to toss my name in the hat.

Good luck over there and stay safe. Take care and come home.


----------



## Ovlazek

Thanks for your generosity. Can I get in on this please?


----------



## mordocai rp

in


----------



## Ksireaper

Awesome Giveaway. Glad to see this type of stuff around here.

I would love a copy of Borderlands 2. Unfortunately my financial situation does not allow me to purchase it at this time. Anyways, count me in


----------



## 100cotton

In please!


----------



## legoman786

In!


----------



## OD Emperor

Put me down in the drawing.


----------



## A-LiL-KiD'S-RiG

Borderlands? Free? ME! ME!


----------



## Slippery Gekko

You are what we call a legend!! I'm in


----------



## chaosmarine32

I am in


----------



## Daegameth

I'm in for one!


----------



## Superplush

Oooh, can I be counted ? I'd love to play with my GF on this one!

BTW, have I mentioned I love you ?


----------



## UsedPaperclip

I'm in, I liked the first one but I don't think I'll be paying full price it but I would sure love it for free!


----------



## undeadhunter

Can I get in as well ?


----------



## ExposedWang

I would love to win a copy for a friend to play! We played the first one together on the 360. Thanks!


----------



## Bootzonfire

First Post...Yeah!

Borderlands 2 giveaway? add my name to the mix please.
and thank you for serving.

Bootzonfire


----------



## Boyd

Would be nice to have a copy of borderlands 2


----------



## OverSightX

In. requirements?


----------



## airbozo

In...


----------



## Exostenza

Would be sweet!

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jammo2k5

In please


----------



## Supraman

I'd like one pretty please


----------



## clark_b

I'll enter.

BTW, thanks for your service _REAPER_







Godspeed sir.


----------



## Raptore

I would like to enter!


----------



## invena

Count me in this!


----------



## MasterMe

I just finished Borderlands 1 since it was on Steam Sale once, it was a lot of fun.
I hope I'll win!


----------



## chrischoi

I'll give it a go. That would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## Struzzin

Count me in thanks !


----------



## b0z0

Great give away.

Thanks


----------



## Eric335

Entered! Glad your supporting OCN!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## feltadox1337

I'd like to enter too! Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Sauerkraut

In with <3


----------



## elttaboi

I'm in thank you


----------



## thomasgiles2012

i would love a copy if this game.


----------



## xenomorph113

oh id love to win a copy, though my rep is probably too low


----------



## horrerblade

In Thanks


----------



## Nitrogannex

in


----------



## Puck

Count me in, I need to buy two copies since my GF is gonna play with me and getting one for free would save me a ton!


----------



## egerds

¿the requirements are?


----------



## jared872

Sign me up!


----------



## sn0w

Count me in


----------



## Hellfighter

I'd like in, please?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Oh go on then, im in xD Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Stunt

Well... if anyone can enter why not?


----------



## Special_K

In for the win.


----------



## Philliesfan

In


----------



## Awk34

Count me in!!


----------



## Nemesis158

Count me in as well


----------



## Evermind

im in, thank you


----------



## Castscythe

i would like to enter =D, this should be pretty awesome!


----------



## Jotun

Thank you for the freebie!


----------



## salamachaa

Count me in


----------



## Rickles

sign me up !


----------



## cyberpunkz

It would be nice to have a copy of this game








Thanks for the opportunity!

Btw are you a fellow Filipino?


----------



## rayzzr

I just signed up today, so low post count, but I plan to hang around for some time. Lots of good info here.

If I'm not too much a noob to raise my hand for the contest, I'd like a copy. Been playing the original on the PS3. Never thought much of the original, having never played it, but they offered it free to PSN subscribers recently and I find myself up late at night playing now.

Incidentally, Black Mesa rules if you are a Halflife fan. This is my first rig built in a long time (I think my last had a P3 chip LOL), and the first games I played were Portal and HL2 (Orange Box). Amazing that I have a machine that can max the detail now. Black Mesa ups the game on HL big time. Download it, it's free...you won't be sorry you did.

BTW, if anyone is on PSN my handle is the same there.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I am interested!! Thank you for offering


----------



## KILLER_K

In and thanks.


----------



## K2mil

Sing in please


----------



## un1b4ll

in please!


----------



## chronostorm

In please!


----------



## dutchgenius

in and thanks


----------



## onoz

I'd like to join if this is still going.

Thank you!


----------



## b.walker36

Appreciate the offer.

Count me in


----------



## The Mad Mule

In for a chance! Thanks for the generosity


----------



## ezikiel12

In x infinity


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

in it to win it


----------



## shockre

In, hope to win!


----------



## Wavefunction

In, thank you muchly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryanisleet

in


----------



## BountyHead

Sweetness, I am looking forward to this game but I'm broke haha! In


----------



## stealthybox

Definitely in for one!

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## robertoburri

In please!


----------



## TheRic89

I'm definitely in, thank you!


----------



## Bloodys

Never played it cuz im out of money








So would be nice to get one for free


----------



## Mikemq2003

Borderlands 2? Aww that sounds like such fun on the PC. Add me in please...


----------



## dumb321

I'm in please.


----------



## Sin100

In







.


----------



## Kreindis

I'd like to be considered as well.


----------



## ThirtySixNights

Oh yes, I'm loving my chances here; but either you're in or you're out!

So please consider me.


----------



## Fullinator

Getting Borderlands 2 would sure help with the budget up here at college!


----------



## Ferrari8608

Oh man, count me in. Borderlands is one of the few games my wife will play with me, so having one copy for free will make buying the second so much easier.


----------



## xyexz

I'm actually in the same boat, my wife and I are playing borderlands 1 right now, got it through the steam sale for cheap but would love getting borderlands 2 for free at least one copy for same reasons as you.

Count me in!


----------



## Pidoma

In for this one. Would love to play it.


----------



## oats2012

Count me in! Thank you for your service and hope you get home safely and soon!


----------



## allpointsbulletin

Count me in!


----------



## DMHernandez

Count me in, please ;D


----------



## amtbr

In! Thank you


----------



## OmniScience

A shot at this would be unreal! Missed my opportunity to get a copy by 4 days or so, got too excited and purchased my 670 just before it started :O

So, I'm IN!


----------



## Pixelpusher6

I'm in, thanks for the giveaway.

Hopefully we can wrap up the mission in Afghanistan soon and bring all you guys home.


----------



## Fossil

hell yeah I'm in!


----------



## d3vour3r

In please 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5prout

Count me in!


----------



## mahiv87

count me IN. Thanks!


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will not be playing this one... I dont have alot of time I am currently deployed in Afghanistan.


Good luck !!! there

Im in


----------



## deathernater

I'm in too! Let's just see how lucky I am... (if you would help me prove







)


----------



## Sakumo

In. Thanks.


----------



## Blindsay

Count me in please, Thanks.


----------



## NickLe

I would like to enter too.


----------



## NickLe

thanks


----------



## phibrizo

Im in, i hope i win,


----------



## ShadowSkill

I've played the first one a few times.. Loved it. The stuff I've seen from the 2nd one looks amazing! I'd love a [email protected]$#


----------



## tcaughey

In


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In! Please.


----------



## asho444

ill be in please


----------



## Bboy500

I'm in for a copy!


----------



## dylwing23

In! Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## oasis789

I see you got a 660 ti









Count me in please!


----------



## chrisguitar

I would love this









In!


----------



## kpnamja

In for the win!


----------



## ghostrider85

in please!


----------



## pinkfloyd1

Kudos, in!


----------



## Faraz

In please!


----------



## Juliefoo

Please count me in! I loved the first one and have been counting down the days until the 2nd one was released, but now that it's out, i can't afford a copy








[email protected]


----------



## FlighterPilot

In, my good sir.


----------



## alpsie

I would also like to be in


----------



## oobika

I'm joining the namelist too.

I bet u didn't think there would so many ppl anwering to this


----------



## n01z

Soooo IN!!
Great game.


----------



## Dr Acula

Yea, might as well put my name down as well.

Good luck and stay safe in Afghanistan.


----------



## 1337_n00b

I'm in, sign me up please.


----------



## Jamar16

in please


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in thanks.


----------



## morbid_bean

coo count me in!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd like to get a copy hehe...dreaming is free at least, same as the game!








Fingers crossed, my dog is crossing paws too (he enjoyed the first one)


----------



## Ceadderman

Holy Border Lands Batman/_REAPER_ !!!! 31 Pages?!?

No way I'ma win now, but I'll throw my hat in the ring and strap a C4 vest on. Whoever wins better not answer the door when they hear a knock in the middle of the night.







lol

If you all feel a quake under your booty and hear a loud...

*KA-WHOOOOOM!!!*

Followed by this...



You'll know some poor sucka didn't heed tha warning.









If I win, kindly disregard the warning cause I'll be buried to my ears in Skag blood.









~Ceadder


----------



## Socks keep you warm

in!


----------



## dVeLoPe

this would be amazing in!


----------



## Dehatitated

Count me in







. The sad thing is that for each person that posts to enter, the thread goes back to page one and becomes even hotter







.


----------



## Arizonian

I'd like to toss my name into the ring.







Very nice of you bud.


----------



## WolverineM

I would love a chance to win this


----------



## RAFFY

Count me in as well


----------



## Skylit

I never win anything, but ill take you up.


----------



## _REAPER_

ROLL TIDE by the way...


----------



## Mr. 13

In please!


----------



## dejahboi

I'd actually want to participate


----------



## burwij

In, thanks! A couple of my friends picked up this game and it'd be nice to play with them.


----------



## zerobahamut

in please!


----------



## Pencuri

in please


----------



## Ramsey77

In, and thank you.


----------



## Yetyhunter

I am participating too. pretty please.


----------



## nitd_kim

roll the dice


----------



## _REAPER_

I am thinking we will get at least 100 pages out of this before the 7th day...


----------



## george_orm

In for sure, Cheers


----------



## Cyrious

In against overwhelming odds.


----------



## Soulphalanx

in! Thanks!


----------



## Zakristone

I would very much like to be in please.


----------



## sjaakmatje

In


----------



## Scrappy

Oh, I'm in for this.


----------



## Millillion

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## Phenomanator53

I definitely would like a free copy of Borderlands 2


----------



## DCPL

Well i think im definitely eligible to get a copy considering i ordered my GTX 670 the day before they started doing the Borderlands 2 free copies... :/


----------



## Ace_finland

i'm IN! thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## SuicideJihaad

Your in afghan? My cousin is in afghan Also... Please put me on the spreadsheet. Just turned 15 two weeks ago! But he's coming home for a visit soon. Thanks again for the freebie, ~Cm


----------



## BradleyKZN

i would love to be in please


----------



## InsideJob

Count me in please and thanks


----------



## adjas

Count me in.

Stay safe.


----------



## BRXT

I'm in!
And don''t forget to safely get home!


----------



## nicolasl46

I'm in, and thank for everything you are doing for our country.


----------



## Viski

Wow, so many replies








No chance to win but I'm in


----------



## {Unregistered}

In for the freebie, thanks.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Well,consider me in,loved the first one and out of moneys to buy the second,this would be awesome ^^
And thanks either if i win or not,awesome freebie


----------



## Rowey

Wouldn't mind a shot at this great giveaway, thanks OP.


----------



## mkclan

In! Please


----------



## downlinx

in on this one.


----------



## Boinz

I'm in.


----------



## sleepy916

In!


----------



## bennmann

Yes please, add me IN.


----------



## Slayorr911

Count me in. Certainly wouldn't mind Borderland 2 being the first game I load on my first build.


----------



## ReverbDP

In please
Thanks


----------



## noahhova

In


----------



## CreepyDan

Heck yeah.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## dixson01974

PICK ME PICK ME!!!!!!!!!








I'm in.


----------



## kinubic

i would love a copy im in


----------



## maybbmay

Would love a copy. Many thanks!


----------



## Nizzzlle

Not really expecting to win but sign me up!


----------



## rebelextrm02

In please.


----------



## Mbalmer

Sign me up for this, please....was going to wait until the game was cheaper to buy...

Thanks for being nice to everyone and be safe while away!!!!


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Please enter me into this give-away.


----------



## Bastyn99

Would absolutely love one of these, so I can play with my friends.


----------



## dailob

thanks for your generosity


----------



## Sodalink

I'm in, I loved the first one.


----------



## Rhystic

Really enjoyed the first one. I'm in.


----------



## Necrocis85

In on this one please.


----------



## glakr

Heck Yeah, I want one please!


----------



## Gabkicks

Hi! I'd love to receive a key! my "friends" are all teasing me about not buying the game.


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

I'm in!


----------



## BMorrisSly

In. :3


----------



## debuchan

I would like to enter this contest, thank you!


----------



## edalbkrad

i would very much like to try this game if you're giving away a steam copy


----------



## Equine

Borderlands get!


----------



## Makyl

In!


----------



## oogiesfaded

I would be ok with taking one off your hands, im in.


----------



## FrigidShifter

I'm in! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## zer0d3gree

In! thanks a lot


----------



## Saiyansnake

I am entering to win a copy. IN!!!


----------



## Bradey

thanks in


----------



## grizzlyblunting

I'm in fo sho son


----------



## Faster_is_better

In, Thanks and stay safe.


----------



## samuel002

In! thanks!


----------



## Cheeyahboii

Putting my name in this one just cause there's no requirements.


----------



## MClouse

in


----------



## Melosaiyan

I will definitely enter this giveaway. I like freebies!


----------



## Cuar

I would play it, In for one! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Fultonloyn

Put me down for one please!


----------



## Dishastur

Very kind of you, can't afford it m'self but there's nothing lost putting my name down! From what I've seen and read it seems like a huge improvement on the first one.


----------



## dalf

I'm in too








Thanks !


----------



## kratier

i hope i am not too late to enter


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## Drackula2000

In it to win it. Thanks for the great freebie!


----------



## reflex99

im down


----------



## loony

in


----------



## BenRK

Please and thank you!


----------



## jay2nice000

IN


----------



## IBooNI

Oh please pick me , I'm in!


----------



## tweaker123

In for the win


----------



## Jakeey802

In! Thanks


----------



## eppopipe

in i suppose :3


----------



## Sota

i'd like to be put in the list


----------



## theyedi

hi


----------



## blackhand

In









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acefire

Hello. Good luck on your deployment. I would like to be in.


----------



## CaptaiNeckBeard

I'm in like sin.


----------



## Tobuk

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## bleeps

I would love to win this!


----------



## Niko-Time

This would be ace


----------



## hession

in for the contest. thank you


----------



## bhardy1185

Here for a shot. Thanks for the consideration!!!! Good luck all.


----------



## NicksTricks007

In like Flynn. I loved Borderlands and can't wait to play 2.


----------



## Shogon

Here's a try!


----------



## gboeds

I'll take one, please!


----------



## Farih

Would love to try this game out so IN !


----------



## nikolai090

would love a copy hehe. I'm in!


----------



## MercurySteam

Count me in


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

In.


----------



## Ryncrash

Count me in i would love to play this game


----------



## OwnedINC

BL1 was great, soooo IN for 2!


----------



## Diablo85

Count me in.


----------



## Cykososhull

In. Thanks.


----------



## Daft Gamer

Would love to play the game, count me in.


----------



## zoidbergslo

free Borderlands 2 sounds nice. Count me in.


----------



## bavman

I want in


----------



## BALAST

so in, let me win!


----------



## Genesysium

I'm in

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Higgins

Thank you for your service.

In for the giveaway.


----------



## captain_clayman

In for the win!!


----------



## Ironcobra

Id like a copy please.


----------



## rjm0827

I'd love to be added! Thanks!


----------



## cnopicilin

In!


----------



## omega17

In like a bin!


----------



## ryandigweed

I would love to win a Borderlands2 game, After registering my GTX680, i wasn't getting a code for Borderlands 2 :|


----------



## Tiger S.

im in lucky # 729


----------



## OldMX

IN!!!


----------



## silenttim

Thanks for doing the giveaway!


----------



## redmustang

In!


----------



## Evil Penguin

I'm in.








Awesome giveaway.


----------



## LmG

puttin my name in


----------



## Cacophony

yay


----------



## Nilareon

In for the win.

Does anyone ever win these? I always enter them and never hear about a winner and never have won :/

It's a lottery though so I guess I shouldn't be too discouraged.


----------



## toxicinj3ct

innnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Laylow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I will not be playing this one... I dont have alot of time I am currently deployed in Afghanistan.


Thanks for your service.

Great freebie, I'm in.


----------



## wtomlinson

In please!


----------



## Celcius

Count me in


----------



## Badwrench

Count me in!


----------



## Typerunner

I'd like to enter too. Also, I suggest using a Random Number Generator to choose who you gift it to. I'm guessing you're sending the game copy info through PM.


----------



## fr0sty_

Funds are tighter than...something really tight. Count me in!

(Thanks for the giveaway)


----------



## james8

in


----------



## TheExile

Sorry tried to edit my previous post but couldn't find it, in the swamp of comments. I ended up purchasing a copy so you can take me out of the drawing.

Best of luck to the rest of you, and thanks for offering such a great giveaway.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Would love a copy of this!


----------



## thrasherht

in for it.


----------



## Taiwanese

I would like to enter, Thanks.


----------



## zylonite

yo yo


----------



## peppelepugh

count me in on this one! had to buy text books instead of borderlands 2 for my pc


----------



## seefilms

Yes please. I'm totally in....though I'm totally late.

BTW, thanks for your service!


----------



## Ryan747

In Please. Thanks


----------



## kill

inininininininin







currently playing Borderlands 1 for free







i love it


----------



## Onex

In ftw. Awesome giveaways.


----------



## royalflush5

Thanks for your service man








Count me in as well


----------



## jojojonny22

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## esCob4r

Definitely in. Would love to get my hands on this game. Was planning on getting it with a 660 but I can not longer get a 660 so to win this would be awesome! Thanks for a great give away. =D


----------



## XxG3nexX

Count me in


----------



## Devil_Dog

In for the win. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## NateST

so in.


----------



## JWak-1

Count me in please


----------



## brown bird

I'll try! Thanks!


----------



## jbobb

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Daveleaf

dITTO


----------



## Mikecdm

I'd like to have a copy of this game.


----------



## W_Tillmans

In! Thanks for giving to the community man!


----------



## Smallville

In! Hope I win!


----------



## biaxident

holy crap great give away im in for sure!!!


----------



## fuadm424

Count me in plz. I was looking at Borderlands 2, but didnt want to spend another $60 after guild wars 2.


----------



## rishiswaz

Anything that is free sounds good to me. Count me in


----------



## Vuzer

Snap, i'm i too late for this? Otherwise count me in too.


----------



## subnet

Hope I'm not too late - I'd like in please, thanks!


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

sweet in


----------



## kc31

me three!


----------



## ____

In!


----------



## youeverjust

Thanks for giving away codes. In


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I've got nothing to lose, I'm in!


----------



## meeps

IN IN IN!!!


----------



## Rawring

IN! I can see myself being picked already


----------



## partyboyrawr

I would like to join please


----------



## jdbishop

I would like to have one copy.


----------



## Lshuman

I'm all in for this one. I've been wanting to see what this game is like.


----------



## kartcrg84

in? in.


----------



## doomlord52

Yes, in.

Lol you're gonna reach about 2,000+ posts at this rate.


----------



## axipher

In for this, haven't bought the game yet.


----------



## tsm106

Woo, in it to win it.


----------



## S2kphile

In FTW


----------



## lynxxyarly

I won't complain if I got a copy


----------



## Triniboi82

In it


----------



## bom

I'm in been wanting to try ,but not enough money these days.


----------



## xoleras

Please be me please be me


----------



## HexATL

I'm in!


----------



## Xenderwind

Loved the first, but not really sure if I want to pay for the 2nd, especially if they release a ton of dlc again.


----------



## brute maniac

im in thanks for doing this


----------



## _REAPER_

I will post the winner of this on the 7th day.. It will be on the first post as well as the last post before I ask to lock the thread


----------



## bigal1542

IN! This would be sweet to win!


----------



## Shiromar

I'm in! I think you should end it a few days early though, since the game's already been launched. Just my opinion.


----------



## _REAPER_

yeah I was thinking the same thing


----------



## moop

whoa this is a pretty generous giveaway.. count me in!


----------



## PR-Imagery

iN


----------



## volim

I'm in!


----------



## jdog90000

I'm in too!!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In please


----------



## ShadowEW

Eh... In.. 7 days is a long wait, but I'm currently having an argument with my ISP anyway









'In' for the sake of conformity. x3!


----------



## bamaland

would be appreciated if i can get in on this


----------



## Aryan1171

I´m in, good luck over there!


----------



## Molten

in


----------



## Grim01

Sign me up, thanks man


----------



## MallicXIII

I would also like to be in


----------



## griffulas

Hook it up brohime


----------



## Ragnarok

Count me in.

I've been waiting for this game but am unable to buy it right now. Maybe I can win this and get to play sooner







.


----------



## The_0ctogon

in


----------



## slaney30

I'm in.


----------



## codycodycody23

In my good sir!


----------



## jacksonn24

in please


----------



## monogoat

This would be sweet


----------



## kubed_zero

I'd like a copy, and co-op is a must! In, fantastic OP!


----------



## tiramoko

im in for this game. i really liked the first one and its dLC. me GUSTA borderlands 2


----------



## Mc'zee

So in!!


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

Would love to have this game, unfortunately can't buy it right now, soo..

IM IN


----------



## Pavilion 650m

IN


----------



## why_sleep

You're quite generous, humbly elect myself in : )


----------



## zeegzeigler

i'll snagone!







thanks for a chance bro


----------



## ghostrider85

in to win!


----------



## sizzflair

I'll put my name in it as well! Never played the first one, but 2nd one looks pretty good


----------



## akbisw

Yes! i wanta try physX on a 560 lol


----------



## sevenup

In to win! hell yeah! Good thing you're doing here


----------



## Browncoat

I'm in - loved the first one.


----------



## dranas

in in in thanks a ton


----------



## hzac

in thanks


----------



## Shadow11377

I'd love to have this game.

Count me in for the opportunity to save myself some money


----------



## Astonished

I'm broke and in


----------



## Kerelm

oh! totally in!

thanks for the op!


----------



## mjmonsada

I would like to enter the contest giveaway!


----------



## Swiftbeatz

I really would like to get a copy and check out that Borderland 2 action!

BTW really nice on your side mate.


----------



## drufause

I would like to be considered I am not a great GPS player and that has kept me from playing many outside of open beta days


----------



## popcheese

i would like one pretty plees! i will give you waffles ^-^


----------



## EnzoLT

In for one!


----------



## flyboy12321

I would love to win a copy, I feel so left out when I look at my steam friends list


----------



## avinin1

I'm in


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

I'm in!


----------



## Ironman517

In, thank you!


----------



## eternal7trance

Oh good it's still going. I'm in!


----------



## bigchieftaco

in2win


----------



## JadedFloridian

I'm in and I'm going to win!


----------



## Thryack

In, why not.


----------



## salamachaa

In please.


----------



## hakz

sign me up!









sent from my evo3d using tapatalk


----------



## ThePhlood

In!


----------



## Ace_finland

I bought it today so i'm out


----------



## UnrulyCactus

I'd like to enter!


----------



## Davayy

IN - in -IN! <3


----------



## killerquag

I'm always game for free stuff. :-D


----------



## Senator

In!

Thanks OP!


----------



## conzilla

In nice give away.


----------



## Powermonkey500

In.


----------



## Prox

In please.


----------



## Tang87

Count me in as well!


----------



## dajposkakac

In!


----------



## GfhTattoo

Im in kid would love the game.


----------



## Versa

count me in for the giveaway!


----------



## NightHawK360

So in.


----------



## Turbo16

In


----------



## Heat Miser

In


----------



## kga92

I'm in as well!

Thanks!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I need a new game to play. I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## MAXAMOUS

Nice giveaway! I'm In!


----------



## IronDoq

I'm in!


----------



## criznit

ah yeah, count me in!


----------



## Harahyuna

Count me in!


----------



## Romin

In !


----------



## Bobicon

I'm in.


----------



## beezweeky

I'm in please! Played during a free weekend with steam a while back and loved it. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Chucklez

in!


----------



## Erick Silver

I'll throw my hat in for this! Thanks Reaper.


----------



## .nikon

Totally in on this, great give away sir. Thank you.


----------



## s1rrah

Sign me up, please! Would love to check it out ...

s1rrah


----------



## tr4zz0id

Would LOVE a copy please


----------



## banging34hzs

Even if i dont win thanks for the give away


----------



## trendy

Trendy would love a copy of Borderlands 2


----------



## Coma

In


----------



## GreekGamer09

TOTALLY IN!


----------



## strych9

In


----------



## Sqrldg

In!


----------



## dandu5

yaba daba dooo


----------



## jop14

in!


----------



## anoobie

thanks for the game. its running great.


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

In!


----------



## YashaTheBest

I would like a copy


----------



## Minnetonka16

Hehe made it within 11 hours


----------



## shesgotahemi

In as well, you're a stand up guy to be doing this.


----------



## ratherbewalking

count me in! thanks!


----------



## repiv89

I'm in for a copy!


----------



## Raven.7

I'd love to get a copy


----------



## spacegoast

I loved the first. Will definitely play the sequel...if I ever get it. Count me in.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Count me in Op


----------



## Wattser93

I'm in.

Thanks for the chance OP.


----------



## yeahi

in for the win


----------



## SadistBlinx

in please.


----------



## Mike-IRL

I'm in, props for giving them away.


----------



## MyFaceHole

Why not!


----------



## Ocnewb

In! Thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm down for a copy if still available!


----------



## silverh20

I'd love to have a copy!


----------



## Subcutaneous

Hmmm a one in 500 ish chance of winning? I'm IN! lol


----------



## madswimmer

in!


----------



## bobfig

im in been wanting the game


----------



## skyjets

I'm in







GOod luck everyone


----------



## Killer7

In!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to post the winner shortly we have had a few things happening here in the wonderful world of Afghanistan.. Consider this Freebie closed as of this post I shall post the winners and PM them the codes this afternoon my time..


----------



## SlackerITGuy

in please!!!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

In.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

In.


----------



## WarMachine357

I'm in!!!


----------



## fritx

Well sir I am in.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am closing this Freebie out as of this message I have to head out to a FOB and will be without the means to log on to the net. The winners of this giveaway are

Pman007
Royalflush5

I will PM those above with their respective game codes.

MOD PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD


----------



## Ceadderman

Congratulations guys.









Stay safe and keep your head down _REAPER_ .









~Ceadder


----------



## TimmyG

gratz guys

its best I didn't win I caved before It was over and got it.


----------

